# KA24E turbocharged!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have located a great site, that shows a custom turboed KA24E engine with a stand alone engine management system and very impressive HP figures. There's no reason this couldn't be done to your Stanza! It's at: http://www.sdsefi.com/features/240sx.htm


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another good source for KA24E or KA24DE turbo info. and kits!  Go to: http://www.realnissan.com/default.htm


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr 310 I've been looking for that website for six months with that red 240 and 15" wheels. That looks like a nice rig. Hows the 4wd sentra coming. I've read some of your other post. Also post an update on the ca20. Very interesting..

Good luck to you.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello lovemysan, Thanks for the note. The 4WD Sentra has been out playing on frozen lakes this winter. To see a photo go to: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9460&perpage=15&pagenumber=2
I haven't done anything more on my CA20 yet.
Thanks!


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

*blew it up*

Blown, I blew my engine tuesday and I'm still depressed. I need some advice about what I should do now. I missed fourth gear the other day at 85mph and overevved the engine. The engine saw roughly 8500k. It runs on two cylinders now. I pulled the plugs and #3 and #4 had fuel on them. So what do think I should do? 
I called the people at realnissan.com $950 and they re use my old rods. 

The local yards want between 600-900 for a used one with a thirtyday warranty.

Or I can rebuild the lower end myself. But I'm assuming that would be expensive (using OE parts)(and I like OE parts).

The people at realnissan said they would do a .040 or .060 overbore and rebuild it with new rod bearings my old rods and arp hardware. 

Now I am some familiar with machine work. If its just a .040 overbore, a cylinder hone, and some assembly I think I can handle it. But isn't that just the bare minimum. will this give just as good an engine as it was from the factory in terms of longevity

Any advice is greatly appreciatted


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

lovemysan,
You never told me what year and model Nissan you have. I can't picture what engine you are working with. Fill me in.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

its a 96 pickup ka24e


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

First you have to diagnose what went wrong. Did you bend the valves, jump a tooth on the timing chain, crack a piston? You may well be able to rebuild the engine you have. It all depends on what is wrong with it. Obviously, if you have any heavy damage, just put another one in. Many times it's cheaper to get a used engine than to rebuild yours. I just rebuilt an SR20DE, that had a broken timing chain and bent valves. I had over $700 just in parts. Then I read I could have gotten an imported Japan spec. engine with less than 30K on it for about $400. I would check with some of the importers. I really don't know what the market for RWD KA24E's is like.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

yes I was hoping that the timing chain had broken. I pulled the valve cover and it still looked good. But it might have jumped a few spaces. There should be a mark on the top gear and a particular link that should line up with it. I'll have to look at my chiltons and check that out. If it did jump and it still runs do you think that it bent some valves. Bent valves sound better than cracked pistons.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I know you can be one tooth off, and not bend valves. Two teeth, I don't know.  Let us know what you find.


----------

